# What size should the crickets and mealworms be?



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I've decided to use a new company to get mine from, because it's only like $20 order/ship 1000 live mealworms. I'd never order that many, I wouldn't use them fast enough, but that's a really good price. But I'm not sure what sizes to order?

Crickets:
http://www.supercricket.ca/live_crickets.html

Mealworms:
http://www.supercricket.ca/live_mealworms.html


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

When I had the crickets... That escaped in my bedroom... :shock: they were either the 1/2 inch or 5/8 inch ones. For the mealworms I'd go with large.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Not to derail your thread but is there an equivalent US site? I think I am going to try to get crickets and mealworms online as well.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I am eventually going to raise mealworms, so this is the website I plan on ordering from:
http://vita-mealie.weebly.com/pg-1-listings-for-mealworms-buy-it-now.html


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Med/Lg seems to be a good size.  I think (as far as I knew) It's recommended not to feed super meal worms as they can have teeth and potentially hurt your hedgehog. But I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

It is accurate. Only buy superworms if you plan on cutting the heads off.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah I though so. That seem's kind fo annoying though, so I would just go with large.


----------

